# Contemporary Architecture in Greece



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hotel Niko / 3XN
Agios Nikolaos, Lasithi, Crete, Greece 
Local architect: Diarchon*
*2022*


https://3xn.com/project/hotel-niko


*



















































































































*





Gallery - NIKO Seaside Resort MGallery -


Located in the picturesque town of Agios Nikolaos, NIKO Seaside Resort - MGallery invites you to a vibrant and re-invented resort to indulge in infinite




www.nikoseasideresort.com


----------

